# chicken jerky dog treats



## muckquenzie (Aug 21, 2011)

I was wondering if I could give Quinn True Chews Chicken Jerky dog treats occasionally as a treat. They are 100% natural, made in the usa, and the only ingredients are chicken and natural smoke flavor. I would be sure to tear them into bite sized pieces for her and I know they are extremely high in protein, but I don't think it will be a problem as long as they are occasional treats, right? Anything you guys can tell me or give your opinion on would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I wouldn't because of the smoke flavoring.


----------



## muckquenzie (Aug 21, 2011)

Okay, if I find a treat like these without the smoke flavoring they would be okay? Thanks!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I just wouldn't feed jerky because of how hard it is. It could become a choking hazard.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree, jerky is a bit hard and could be a problem...I experimented with a few different dog/cat treats with Lily. I tried the Wellness treats, both dog and cat - http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... lmdn=Brand and http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... lmdn=Brand . She wasn't interested in the dog ones, and was mildly interested in the cat ones, but I stopped giving them to her after a couple because of how hard they were. I was afraid they'd get stuck on her teeth or she'd choke on them. If you want to try out some other cat treats and see if your hedgie likes them, here's a few I found that I felt had safe ingredients and weren't choking hazards - 
http://www.petco.com/product/115542/Nat ... reats.aspx Lily didn't like the rabbit flavor of these, but they're nice and soft, and your hedgie might like them better. I cut them in half when offering, since I was afraid the cylinder shape might make it easy to get stuck in her mouth.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... lmdn=Brand These were one of Lily's favorite treats by far. They're moist food, so you have to keep them in the fridge or freezer. I froze them on a pan and then kept them in a baggy in the freezer. They lasted a good long while that way, and were easy to microwave quickly. I cut them in half as well, because she inhaled them so fast I didn't want her to choke. :lol: 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... ood+Center I had the shrimp ones and Lily liked them pretty well. She only got one every few days, just for a change of pace in her nightly foraging treats.


----------



## muckquenzie (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks so much! this really helps me out! I'll be sure to check out some of the treats you mentioned Kelsey. I saw the wellness cat treats in the pet store today and was debating whether or not to get them..guess I should have picked some up! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2012)

I give my girls the pure bites chicken treats and they love them,


----------

